# Dented headlight save?



## guzziworksman (Jun 10, 2021)

This is off a '38 Swedish bike I'll be working on soon - I'd really like to save it. Any tips on how to undent it and make it presentable? Try working it out from the inside ala paintless dent repair (rubbing on it with a spoon, so to speak?)? Send it to an expert? I have a few body working tools - hammers/dollies- but close to zero experience. Just a bit hard to bang away, in such a small space. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 11, 2021)

i saw a member post this about 5 weeks ago ,but can not find it now.
fill the case with water and stick in the freezer.i tried it with the cone of 
a horn light i have and here are the before and after pics.i filled it with 
water and stuck it in a glass to hold it upright,took it out every 3 days 
and removed the ice and refilled with water.and put back in the freezer.
this took about 3 weeks.


----------



## guzziworksman (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks. I'll give that a try!


----------



## ricobike (Jun 14, 2021)

Science!


----------



## andybee75 (Jun 18, 2021)

Well, it's to new for your bike anyway, this model came in 1951. If you still want the exact model, buy a new one, these are very common in Sweden and easy to find on Tradera or make an ad here https://www.facebook.com/groups/chfpryltorg/?ref=share

or ask me if i have one...😁


----------



## bloo (Jun 18, 2021)

Did the ice trick get the dent out?


----------



## guzziworksman (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm still making trips to the freezer...there has been some progress...I think.


----------

